

Show HN: Nearley.js v1.2.0 – a fast, powerful JavaScript parser generator - hardmath123
http://hardmath123.github.io/nearley/

======
mholt
Awesome work! Looks like a promising library; you've thought of a lot of pain
points of parsers.

